# leopard et fink



## numsix (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour les gens, 

Avant que je ne me décide de commander leopard et de l'installer sur ma machine, j'aimerais savoir si l'un d'entre vous a reussi à installer fink et les paquets g77 et gnuplot - que j'utilise quotidiennement. S'il n'y a pas encore de compatibilité, je serais obliger de passer mon chemin, ....



Merci d'avance


----------



## Thierry6 (30 Octobre 2007)

ton message serait peut être plus à sa place dans le forum Unix, Linux et Opensource.

Je suis étonné de ne pas avoir encore vu de sujets dessus  mais Leopard a l'air de poser des problèmes avec l'appli X11 qu'il installe
exemple ici si tu parles anglais
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5652621

à ta place, j'attendrais un peu...


----------



## numsix (30 Octobre 2007)

Ah. D&#233;sol&#233; pour le mauvais forum, ....

J'ai un peu parcouru le site, et c'est vrai que ca a l'air un peu laborieux X11. Apr&#232;s quelques recherches sur le web, il semblerait que fink soit installable sur L&#233;opard. Par contre pour les packages qui m'interessent, je sais pas, .... Bon, je vais attendre un peu du coup. 

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (30 Octobre 2007)

moi j'ai eu Leopard qu'aujourd'hui et j'en ai profité pour recommencer mon install de MacPorts (j'utilise MacPorts plutôt que Fink) et j'ai juste réinstallé Ethereal qui ne marche pas, donc effectivement prudence...


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Novembre 2007)

bon en lisant bien le fil cité j'ai réussi à rétablir X11 (attention au Display par exemple); Ethereal ne marche pas encore mais c'est sur la bonne voie.


----------

